# Lecteur DVD s'ouvre au démarrage sur Imac G4



## vicktor (28 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai acheté un Imac G4 800Mhz, il fonctionne très bien, seul bémol, lorsque je le démarre le lecteur dvd s'ouvre seul et reste ouvert. J'appuie sur la touche "eject" du clavier, il se ferme, et se réouvre au bout de quelques secondes... 
De plus lorsque je veux lire un CD audio, CD de jeux ou DVD il le prend , tente de le charger mais ne le lit pas... 
Il tourne sous Mac Os X . 
En vous remerciant pour votre lecture.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2014)

ca sent le lecteur mort
( ce qui est un *grand* classique , ces bestioles sont fragiles)

quel OS X?

-
faudra voir s'il n'y a pas une combine pour empêcher le rack de s'ouvrir
( à part le scotch)


----------



## vicktor (28 Mars 2014)

Merci, il s'agit de Panther. 
J'ai tenté avec un cd vierge ce matin, il le recrache de la même façon... 
J'ai aussi un mauvais pressentiment ... 
A noter qu'à l'ouverture de session la fenêtre comportant les différents lecteurs s'ouvre.. 
Est-ce lié ?


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2014)

Il y a peu être une ouverture automatique dans la session pour un soft ou un document qui se trouvait sur un Cd ?


----------



## vicktor29 (28 Mars 2014)

D'accord, comment faire du coup pour supprimer cette ouverture automatique ? 
J'ai déjà coché dans préférences système- comptes utilisateur-ouverture.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2014)

ben tu peux toujours créer un compre utilisateur test neuf
lui aura des fichiers neufs
et tu programmes demarrage sur cette session test 
et tu redemarres
--
A part ca 
il est très , mais très déconseillé d'avoir plusieurs pseudos
( dans certains cas c'est un motif de ban permanent)


----------



## vicktor29 (28 Mars 2014)

Plusieurs pseudo ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2014)

ben au moins 2 : viktor et viktor29


----------



## vicktor (28 Mars 2014)

Je viens de comprendre , effectivement , j'avais 2 pseudos, je ne sais pas comment cela remonte à 2007 et 2008. Je viens peu sur le forum et j'ai donc du oublié le mp pour l'un . 
Bref, j'ai fais le nécessaire pour supprimer le second. 
Encore désolée.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2014)

pas la peine
contente toi de te servir d'un seul


----------



## vicktor (28 Mars 2014)

D'accord, mais pour les pseudos j'ai supprimé le deuxième ça évitera ainsi toute confusion de ma part . 
Concernant mon Imac, j'ai crée une nouvelle séssion mais rien à faire. Le lecteur s'ouvre et reste ouvert. J'ai réussi à lui faire garder un disque en bloquant l'ouverture mais il ne le lit pas .. 
Comment faire  ? 
Est-ce la fin du lecteur ? Si oui quels sont les modèles en externe qui sont conseillés pour mac ?


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2014)

Pour ton soucis, même résultat en "safe-boot" (majuscules non bloquées dès le "boing" pendant 10/15s) ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2014)

essaye aussi un reset de PRAM
 POMME+Option+P+R.
c'est ca


Éteignez votre Mac.
Repérez les touches  suivantes sur votre clavier : Commande (&#8984, Option, P et R. Vous devrez  appuyer dessus simultanément à l&#8217;étape 4.
Allumez l&#8217;ordinateur.
Appuyez sur les touches Commande + Option + P + R, puis maintenez-les enfoncées avant que l&#8217;écran gris n&#8217;apparaisse.
Maintenez  les touches enfoncées jusqu&#8217;à ce que l&#8217;ordinateur redémarre et que vous  entendiez le* bruit de démarrage pour la seconde fois.*
Relâchez les touches.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## vicktor (28 Mars 2014)

J'ai tenté un reset de PRAM sans succès, le lecteur bloque le redémarrage de la machine quand j'appuie sur les touches , on l'entend tourner et le Mac ne redémarre pas... 
Même résultat en self-boot ? je ne comprend pas ?


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2014)

Graveur/lecteur naze RIP

Néanmoins, j'espérais que le safe-boot soit possible pour éliminer un .kext qu'il aurait suffit de désactiver pour éviter l'ouverture du graveur


----------



## vicktor (29 Mars 2014)

D'accord, mais qu'est ce que le self-bott ? .... 
Au pire des cas si le lecteur est mort tous les lecteurs externes sont compatibles Mac (car ils ne sont pas indiqués ).. 
Quelle connectique est la meilleur usb ou firewire ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2014)

les lecteurs graveurs externes utilisent l'USB

le firewire est pour branchement de disque dur externe ou d'un autre mac


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2014)

Perso, j'ai un graveur externe double connectique Usb/FireWre.
L'avantage du FW c'est de pouvoir booter un PPC.
L'inconvénient c'est le prix du boitier


----------



## vicktor (30 Mars 2014)

D'accord, maintenant le lecteur fait un bruit pas rassurant avant son ouverture .. 
Donc je vais acheter un lecteur externe, enfin comment empêcher qu'il s'ouvre ? Puisque il reste ouvert durant toute l'utilisation .. 
Merci


----------



## vicktor (30 Mars 2014)

J'ai trouvé celui-ci 
PriceMinister - Annonce de Lamichogue - Achat et vente d'occasion ou neuf - DVD, VHS, Jeux Vidéo, Consoles, PC, CD, Disques, Livres, BD, Vidéos

Qu'en pensez vous  ?


----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2014)

vicktor a dit:


> J'ai trouvé celui-ci
> PriceMinister - Annonce de Lamichogue - Achat et vente d'occasion ou neuf - DVD, VHS, Jeux Vidéo, Consoles, PC, CD, Disques, Livres, BD, Vidéos
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous  ?



Ca a l'air tout bon


----------



## KarlP (31 Mars 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Ca a l'air tout bon



+1 Effectivement


----------



## vicktor29 (12 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous;
Je remonte ce post tardivement. 
J'ai reçu le lecteur en firewire qui fonctionne parfaitement. 
Malheureusement à chaque démarrage le lecteur s'ouvre et reste ouvert. 
Comment puis-je supprimer ceci ?


----------



## Invité (12 Juillet 2014)

Tu ne l'allume que quand tu en as besoin


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Tu ne l'allume que quand tu en as besoin


tu m'otas les mots de la bouche

tiens à propos de dvd va revoir le sujet dvd rejetés (t'y as posté)
c'est intriguant


----------

